
Follow Netflix’s rise from tech startup to media giant rivaling Comcast - raleighm
https://qz.com/1260901/charts-netflix-is-now-more-valuable-than-comcast/
======
drfuchs
Fun fact: Netflix founder Reed Hastings was previously the author of Purify, a
truly revolutionary memory-reference checker from the 1990's that worked by
instrumenting all the object code in a program, including all the libraries
linked in (even dynamically), with no source files or recompiling needed.
Slow-down was typically 2x.

Anyway, he used the money he made from selling the company (Pure Software
Inc.) to initially self-fund Netflix.

